# differential threads



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

67 lemans - 8.2 bolt in axles, 3.23 gear, open, original to the car. I'm putting a posi unit in it and keeping the same gears. I really only found Auburn to make a posi that fits that gear. Anyway, 1) I would like to confirm that the threads bolting the posi unit up to the gear, are they left handed? and 2) How have people usually pressed new bearings on the axles? 

Any other tips or tricks while I'm in the mess appreciated. I'm also replacing the control arm bushings. Thanks, DD


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Just replying back that the threads were not left handed. The axle bearings appear to be good so I'm going to pass on pressing new ones on and reuse these.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi 67lemans,
I'd be interested in any info you have on your conversion. Your basic steps you followed, was it a pain, would you do it again? Thanks, Jim


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I've just got the rear end all put back together and buttoned up, but its not in the car yet. I'm going to replace the control arms and body bushings while I'm in the mess. But yeah, I'd do it again it wasn't too bad. 

I suppose the pain part was just making sure I had the right parts. You have to be careful to get 8.2 BOP parts, it's easy for the parts places to get mixed up with 8.2 Chevy or 8.5 ten bolt parts. Jegs had a part listed wrong, and Oriely had a different part listed wrong, so that was a bit of a challenge. I had a 3.23 gear, and there are different differentials too depending on the gear, and for this gear ratio there was only the Auburn posi that fit, so you need to take your time and get that right. I had a friend who had done differential swaps before help me and I'd recommend some level of expertise for the actual destahl/restahl if you've never done it before. Even though I didn't replace the gear, only the diff, there is still some level of "not to tart, not too sweet" to the feel of it. The bolt in axle was new to me, it seemed like an added level of complexity vs. a c clip, but you just have to take your time. Take pictures as you disassemble things is what I always do. AND BE SAFE!

Taking the rear out made it a lot easier to do the swap. Getting the rear out for the first time in 53 years was not that easy, because the lower control arm bolts did not want to come out and I had to use a sawzall on a couple, but that all needed to be redone anyway.


----------

